# Converting games to GDI for GDEMU



## cPix (Dec 21, 2019)

I've tried rebuilders from bin/cue to .gdi format, those fails and make gdemu software to crash, the ONLY format it seems to be able to convert to dreamcast gdemu is .CDI havne't managed to convert a single bin/cue. Anyone have any good suggestion where i can find software that handles, even games that are packed with .gdi and several data files, the software i can f.x convert to one .gdi and one data file, those wont work with gdemu... and why didn't the developer make bin/cue support in first place


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

cPix said:


> I've tried rebuilders from bin/cue to .gdi format, those fails and make gdemu software to crash, the ONLY format it seems to be able to convert to dreamcast gdemu is .CDI havne't managed to convert a single bin/cue. Anyone have any good suggestion where i can find software that handles, even games that are packed with .gdi and several data files, the software i can f.x convert to one .gdi and one data file, those wont work with gdemu... and why didn't the developer make bin/cue support in first place



Hello.

Are this .bin/.cue Files Homebrew ones ?

I have searched around the Internet and find Games only in .cdi/.gdi Format,ready to go for the SD Card Maker Tool for the GDemu.

You can try to make an CloneCD (.ccd) or Alcohol (.mds) Image of your Files too,is it also supported from that Tool.

Thank you.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 21, 2019)

isobuster: https://www.isobuster.com/nl/isobuster.php seems to be able to read these files and convert them...
instead of CDI search for DiscJuggler cause that's the name for the file format.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Are this .bin/.cue Files Homebrew ones ?
> 
> ...


I believe the Redump team has now switched to bin/cue instead of gdi. Its fine for preservation and emulation, but not great for gdemu users.

EDIT: I looked into it a bit more, it seems that Redump only replaced the gdi files with cue files and the bin files are still exactly the same. Anyway, the advice for gdemu users has always been to stick with Tosec or Trurip dumps as they can be used without modification.


----------



## jackkill (Dec 28, 2021)

I use these converters from cue/bin to .gdi :
For a single file: https://github.com/feyris-tan/gdidrop
For a batch: https://github.com/AwfulBear/RedumpCUE2GDI
Cheers


----------



## SG6000 (Dec 28, 2021)

Yeah, GDIDROP converts those Redump bin/cue sets nicely.

And once GDIDROP has done it's thing I like to run REBUILDGDI to remove any excess padding.


----------

